# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Como borrar cartas??

## Mario leon

bueno pues quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes sabe como borrar la tinta impresa en las cartas?

----------


## arahan70

Prueba con un algodón impregnado en acetona (quita-esmalte para uñas), cambiando de algodón seguido para no manchar al ir tallando. Después deja secar. No sé si con otra cosa quede mejor, si alguien lo sabe, esperamos ( me incluyo) respuesta. Suerte.

----------


## lalogmagic

yo lo hago con acetona también, pero utilizo acetona pura, el quitaesmaltes tiene colorante y hace que la carta quede medio opaca, después se debe rociar con laca transparente en aerosol para que quede con un recubrimiento similar al barniz que trean las cartas, pero sin dudas no quedan en impecables condiciones lo mejor siempre es comprarlas, en especial si lo que quieres borrar es el dorso, pues al tener mucha tinata se desgasta demasiado para poder borrarlas correctamente.

Saludos.

----------


## Mario leon

donde puede comprar esa acetona pura? muchas gracias

----------


## lalogmagic

yo la compro en una tienda especializada en uñas postizas.

Saludos

----------


## pableton

He borrado muchas cartas, y te aseguro que es mejor comprarse una baraja blanca (dorso, cara o ambas) y trabajar con eso. A mí la acetona me deforma un poquito la carta.

----------


## rubiales

Con una goma de borrar, de esas de tinta que nos partía los cuadernos en el colegio.

----------


## Iban

Y si queréis hacer un trabajo "fino fino", combinad la goma de borrar de Rubiales, con celo para delimitar las zonas a borrar. Con eso conseguiréis cosas como "descabezar" una figura, cortar un corazón por la mitad, borrar una hoja de un trébol, quitarle los ojos a una reina, convertir un corazón en un diamante...

----------


## arahan70

¡HEY! ¡Gracias por esa idea Iban, eres un condenado genio!  ¡!

----------


## Iban

> ¡HEY! ¡Gracias por esa idea Iban, eres un condenado genio! ¡!


Algunos ejemplos:

Cartas Borradas_1.JPG

CArtas Borradas_2.JPG

CArtas Borradas_5.JPG

CArtas Borradas_4.JPG

CArtas Borradas_3.JPG

----------


## Iban

Y mi favorita:

CArtas Borradas_6.JPG

----------


## Prendes

Mañana a la librería a por una goma de esas jajaja

----------


## albatalyawsi

Muchas gracias por vuestros consejos. Yo también me pongo mañana manos a la obra.

Un abrazo.

Jesús

----------


## Mario leon

exacto ivan diste en el punto vivo en mexico podrias decirme  donde puedo comprar eso? te lo agradeseria ya que lo hago con goma normal pero queda como una mancha gris!!

----------


## mago fran

Una pregunta que puede resultar estupida pero que tengo que hacerla: ¿Se puede hacer con las cartas normales, con las 100% plastic o con las dos? Es que me da la impresión de que si haces lo de la goma de borrar con una carta normal pues puede ser que te cargues la carta justo como pasaba con el papel en la escuela. 

Iban felicidades por las ideas!!! son magníficas!!!

----------


## arahan70

Mario, es el borrador mitad azul y mitad rojo de toda la vida, tallando suavemente con la parte azul y después la laca en aerosol que puedes hallarla donde venden pinturas o en tiendas especializadas para mejoras en el hogar tipo home depot. La laca es porque al tallar la carta esa parte pierde el recubrimiento original de la baraja y pierde el brillo natural en la parte borrada. Mago Fran, funciona con las cartas normales, no sé si con las plásticas también funcione. Ya lo probaré... suerte.

----------


## Mario leon

gracias parese que esa es la mejor forma!!yo lo hacia con esa goma pero nunka pense que con con la laka que siempre tube ala mano funcionaria de una forma mas limpia!!!es un efecto que modificare y lo pondre a prueba en un concurso si pega les informare gracias a todos por sus opiniones y gracias a iban por compartir esta joya!!

----------


## pelayocienfu

Muchas gracias por el aporte, ayer probé un truco con una carta borrada y me trajo muy buenos resultados.
Gracias

----------


## ermanzanita

yo uso acetona quitaesmaltes y es cierto que las cartas se reblandecen y no quedan 100% como al principio. Probaré con acetona pura y a echar laca!
Para niños tengo intención de hacer impresiones de dibujos animados.

----------


## ermanzanita

qué bueno! probaré para hacer juegos con eliminaciones parciales hasta una desaparición completa de la figura...

----------


## Maiki

> Algunos ejemplos:
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 1939
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 1940
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 1941
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 1942
> ...


impresionante, muchas gracias!

----------

